# Day 4 of mouse owner ship.



## Greenling (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello all,

So day 4 has brought some interesting behavior in my mice over the last 96 hours. I introduced 2 foreign does to my original pairing of male and female. I figured since it was less than 24 hours that there would be no issues with territories and dominant behavior. I was wrong. My female was visibly upset at the two sisters intruding on her domain and pursued them to no end. So much squeaking and squabbling. However I read if there was no blood and no biting. Let them be.

Well its now been 3 days since being introduced and all is good. The male is doing his thing, he loves building nests and socializing with the ladies. The girls all get along and have built a communal nest.

I spend time trying to tame them but still fairly skittish.

All in all I can spend hours watching them and not grow bored.

That being said. They refuse to play with their wheel. So I have removed it and put a piece of milk carton like card board in that has all these little chambers and places to hide. they love it.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah girls normally settle down after a day of handbags at dawn, then some does are just noisy was will squeak and run when another is just sniffing them which causes the other doe to chase after her. where as had she of just sat still the other doe would have sniffed her and left her alone.

most of mine wont use a wheel, the only ones who will are ones who were born at my work where they have wheels. so I don't bother with them at home.


----------

